# Westerns



## Circadian (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone have suggestions for any really well-written western novels?  Or reference books about the old west?  Specifically with young or teenage protagonists?  I'm looking for anything that contains an accurate depiction of life in the old west.

Suggestions are much appreciated.

~Circe


----------



## John_O (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm into western non-fiction not novels, so can't help much there. But for reference books on the old west check your local library


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 6, 2013)

It may be better to ask a moderator to move this question into research. It is much more likely to get answered there.


----------



## Leyline (Jan 6, 2013)

Circe --  Louis L'Amour is, for my money, one of the most under-rated American writers in history. His books are meticulously researched and he knew the areas where they were set -- personally traveling them via horseback for both pleasure and veracity. He claimed that if he mentioned a campsite or watering hole, it was there in the real world, at least up to his last visit. His Sackett novels are a vast, multi-generational family saga that chronicles the West from the days the first white settlers crossed the Mississippi River until the prairie and cattle land was fenced and an era ended. I also personally love the philosophy of his work -- staunchly individualist but insistent that decent people always stand up for those weaker than them and lent a hand to those less fortunate. My favorites are _Ride The Dark Trail_, _Mustang Man_, _The Sackett Brand_, _Dark Canyon_ and _The Man From Broken Hills_.

 Another favorite, and one that involves a young protagonist as you requested, is _Ride The River_, the tale of 16 year old Echo Sackett, who is as tough, determined, dangerous when threatened, and fundamentally decent as any of her older male kin.  

 I also recommend Lauran Paine, Zane Grey, and Elmore Leonard's western fiction. But, to me, L'Amour is the king.


----------



## moderan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hal Borland's Where the Legends Die and Jack Schaefer's Shane fit your criteria. Leyline also has my full agreement.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Larry McMurtry's *Lonesome Dove *might be something to look into. Newt, one of the primary characters (but not Gus or Woodrow).


----------



## CitizenUnknown (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the classic that lead to the movie, _True Grit_ by Charles Portis.


----------



## TheSaintsAreComing (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll hesitantly suggest _Blood Meridian_ by Cormac McCarthy. The novel is set in mostly set in Mexico, but retains the old west vibe. It's less of foray into what life was like at that time and more of a violent picture painted by uncivilized man. The book really is a trip, but something worth reading. 

The main character, by the way, is a kid - aptly named "the kid".


----------

